# Honest Kitchen brand



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmm. I wouldn't say Honest Kitchen exactly makes little, firm stools.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

https://www.thehonestkitchen.com/starters-and-samples

They have sample packets you can try


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I used it for years.The dogs did tend to have smaller stools with it. There are more varieties now, so you can get limited ingredients and/or grain free. The only reason I stopped feeding it is because, despite my best efforts, Wilson is a grazer. Since you reconstitute the HK, I was not comfortable with leaving it down for hours at a time. The dogs used to get so excited when they would see me mixing up the Honest Kitchen. The other two dogs would go crazy trying to get to Wilson's leftovers. I started our kitten with herpes on it. He really liked it, until my daughter moved back home, and he was introduced to canned food. Sometimes he will still come crying into my bathroom, circling the sink like a shark. I know he wants some Honest Kitchen, so I mix him up a dish and he licks it clean. It was so nice carrying the ten pound box, instead of thirty-five pound bags. Here's a photo of the gang with Zeal and Beams containers.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky was on the Honest Kitchen for a few months and noticed a substantial weight loss. If you use this you need a much larger food bowl and bigger portions than the recommended amount for a young active poodle. My recommendation is Acana.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta wouldn't eat HK at all - I ended up giving it to my friends beagles - who loved it. I would say for sure get a sample pack to try before purchasing a large amount.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I got quite a lot of this once when they were have a trial offer and Molly ate it but lost interest in it quickly.... until I started mixing it with canned food......also she didn't like the soupy consistancy, so I had to use more to make it thick. It turned out not to be too economical! LOL! Get a sample first!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I home cook and use honest kitchen, because it makes me more confident they are getting everything they need. The girls eat 3 times a day, breakfast is the "complete meal" with fruit and yogurt or kifer on top. For lunch it's home cooked meat with the "base mix", and thus is the meal I add, ground egg shell, probiotic and krill oil. For supper it's home cooked meat and the "base mix" with a sprinkle for tarter control. Some days vary depending on what I've made, such as rice, pasta and veggies, so there are days they will only have the base mix once a day. it works for us right now, and my girls love it, but they pretty much love and eat anything.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I looked at the label on the Honest Kitchen samples. It seems there is a lot of fat in it compared to Merrick, TOW, etc. Maybe its because its dehydrated but doesn't make sense to me. Both girls are 16 pounds, and could probably lose a pound so the last thing I want to do is feed them something with high fat.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I think the honest kitchen is a food you want to mix with something else. I am thinking about experimenting with the HK - grain free wild caught fish. This actually only has 8% fat. I thought this would do well for my pom with colitis.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

We fed Zeal, which is fish based, to our Airedale with pancreatitis. She did great on it. As for losing/gaining weight on HK; we learned to check the caloric value of each variety. A few kcals difference per meal, over a month, can make a huge difference.


----------

